# Urban Decay "Get Baked" Palette



## shimmergrass (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post it but i am so excited to get this new palette from urban decay.

here are the swatches on NC40.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahhh the colours are kinda similar to the Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess palette I recently bought:


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 8, 2009)

i loooove this palette!! sooo gorgeous<3


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 9, 2009)

i bought this today its so gorgeous and summery you get a mini bourboun 24/7 pencil and a sin primer potion which is such a gorgeous colour, im seriously impressed with these colours!!!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 9, 2009)

I really need to get this palette, it seems gorgeous!!! Well next paycheck.....


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought this palette and it's worth every penny..it's a limited edition so I am gonna get a back up....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2009)

both of those palettes look gorgeous! Amazing summer colors! Thanks for posting


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this palette the colours are gawjus!


----------



## ssherices (Jun 15, 2009)

I knew i had to have it when i saw it and im so glad i bought it!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 26, 2009)

I love this palette! It has all my favorite colors!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

It's mine all mine!!!!!! If you factor in what you are getting for the cost this palette is more than reasonable. Perfect for a glowy summery look.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 26, 2009)

ive been admiring this palette but i cant justify buying it cause i have most of the things in it.. hmmm. its so pretty though!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

This palette is great. I love the colors. its one of the best ones i have.It was my first urban decay. Thats when i fell in love with the brand.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so tempted to get this! Especially after reading what everyone else is saying here! I don't have any of the things included in it, either.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ladies, this palette is on sale for $18 @ Sephora. Sephora: Urban Decay Get Baked Eye Kit ($53 Value): Combination Sets


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 10, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the heads up!!! Just mentioned to my boyfriend that it sure would make an awesome Christmas present


----------



## tina1wina13 (Dec 10, 2009)

*alert!*

This palette is on sale on Sephora.com! lol, it's normally 28 bucks, but it's on sale for 18! ( with the mini bourbon and mini sin primer!)


----------



## Jishin (Dec 11, 2009)

yeaaaa, its on the way to my home, ordered it on ACW, had to do it that way because we don't have Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I CANT WAAAAIT


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 16, 2009)

I just noticed that The Book of Shadows Vol II has three of the four shadows from this palette.  The only one missing is Baked.


----------



## Jishin (Dec 17, 2009)

I recieved the palette today. The colours are so extremely pigmented, damn, this beats most of my MAC e/s! I especially love the last colour in the palette, I guess it's called Baked? It has a creamy consistancy and it's really pigmented. The pencil in Bourbon is great too!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been eying this palette for quite some time, and I decided to spoil myself a little today! It will be my first urban decay eyeshadow experience, I ordered it from the urban decay website and there offering free shipping so I got an awesome deal on it!! $18.99 can't wait till it's in my little hands!! lol


----------



## SyLLyGrL (Dec 23, 2009)

it's on sale on sephora.com for $18.. great deal


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought this when it was on sale on HauteLook. I'm so happy with my purchase. The colors are extremely pigmented and blend like a dream (like most of UD shadows). I especially like the Bourbon liner (I actually prefer it to Zero when I want a more natural look). Buy it, you won't regret it!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 2, 2010)

I have these in other palettes, and I love them!  Such pretty summer colours. 

I thought Twice Baked would be too dark and boring for me but it is so fab!


----------



## yessisbfc (Feb 8, 2010)

I REALLY want this palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't afford to pay for one though at the moment. Bummer


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm wearing this palette today, Well Baked, Half Baked, and Twice Baked. I always a lot of comments on my blue eyes when I wear these colors!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

such a beautiful palette, i now have two.


----------



## gsbn (Aug 13, 2010)

I love my Get Baked palette! It is such a gorgeous summer palette!


----------

